# GSU woodwork folder



## garywayne (10 Jan 2007)

Can someone please help me.

In the COMPONENTS folder, as you know there is also a WODWORK folder. Within that there are tools, except my tools are all on one board.

So for me to use them I have to bring them all into my plan, then select the one I want. Which takes up a lot of memory, and it slows down my PC as well. :lol: 

I have obviously done something wrong when I downloaded the WOODWORK file.

I would be much obliged if someone would help me sort this out.

Many thanks.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Jan 2007)

Gary, you did nothing wrong. Those tools were done by someone outside of the SketchUp crew. The whole lot of them are all in one SKP file. It is a pain but you can right click on each of the tool components and choose Save from the Context menu. Save them into the same folder and delete the large model file when you're done.


----------



## garywayne (10 Jan 2007)

Thanks Save. I'll go give it a go now.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Jan 2007)

garywayne":2bbt0wxz said:


> Thanks Save. I'll go give it a go now.



Let me know how you get on. 

Oh, and you can call me anything but late for dinner.


----------



## garywayne (11 Jan 2007)

Oops  . Sorry Dave.

Your advice was good, as usual mate.

Thanks late for dinner,  sorry, I mean Dave. :lol:


----------

